# Feta first time questions



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have been avoiding making feta because I've never enjoyed it in restaurants. It tastes like old goat to me. 

However, I thought that after my successes with hard cheese, I'd try it. I'm using Felkenhauser's method. (or whatever his name is)

Letting it sit overnight at room temp worried me. I can just feel the bacteria growing. :help: 

This morning, when I drained off the whey, the consistency of it is different than the other cheeses I've made. It's almost sticky. It's thicker.

The curd is softer than what I've experienced, too.

Is this normal for feta?


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

You know, if you're going to use David Fankhauser's recipes, you should probably ask him your questions directly, because he doesn't seem to do things the standard way, but makes up stuff as he goes. That's cool, and all, but it makes it difficult for others to figure out what is going wrong in his recipes, & so when you query about any problems, you get a confused silence...or worse.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, dear. I didn't know that. I thought he was the expert!

Thanks! I'll do some more reading.

But, back to the question.... has anyone had this experience?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've tried his recipes for some cheeses simply for the convenience of using more common ingredients. I've never made his feta but not too sure about his method on it either. Have you tried this one ?

http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/feta.html

This is what I use when making feta and I've been very happy with the results. I bought the feta baskets for draining as a pet household seems I always ended up with some bit of fur on the cloth.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I looked at fiasco's method. Pretty similar. I guess I'll just have to see how it turns out. If it's slimey, I should throw it out, right?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

You really see alot of similarity?
I'd honestly say that yes if it's slimy toss it. Not worth the risk.
I concur with Julia on the matter of method, I can honestly say that while the Fankhauser methods are fine for beginners getting their feet wet , I've not had great successes with them, using buttermilk instead of mesophelic starter is spotty at best as there are not going to be consistent results as the culture will not be that way.

I am by far not a professional like Julia and she would be able to give much greater advice.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I use fiascos recipe exclusively but its been awhile since ive made it.

now my cottage cheese sits over night and doesnt get slimey and its a softer curd as it uses no rennet


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You are right! I printed them out and put them side by side. Now I can see the difference.

The curds aren't slimey, thank goodness. I'm still doubtful of the whey.

Do I have to use the whey for the brine? I can just make brine with water and salt, right?

Feeling very dim at the moment. :help:


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

yes you can use salt water


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes salt water is fine for brine pretty sure it's 1/2 cup of salt to 1/2 a gallon of water...the fiasco site has the proper proportions in it's recipe.


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm making feta aright now. I use Ricki Carroll's recipe -- 86 degree milk ripen with mesophilic culture 1 hour, add rennet - sit at 86 for 1 hr, cut into cubes - sit 10 minutes, stir for 20 min. then drain 4 hrs. Salt then age in fridge at least 4 or 5 days.

Has always turned out well. Not too goaty.

Also - I dry salt rather than brine soak - personal preference -it's far less messy. It takes the full 5 days for the salt to work its way through the cheese and not just be horrible and tangy on the outside.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My goat cheese kit from Ricki Carrol doesn't have instructions for Feta, which I thought was sort of strange. :shrug: 

Sprinkle with cheese salt, let age five days? Turn the pieces twice a day?

Thanks!!


----------



## cseger1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hm-- don't know about the turning. It doesn't sound like a bad idea, but I don't know if it's necessary. Never did it before. I cut into slabs, salt the slabs and stack them up in a tupperwear. If they seem a little wet still, I put waxed paper between the layers.

Mine is hanging right now.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I salt liberally on all sides..I cut mine into strips about 1/2 to 3/4 inches thick and 2 to 3 inches long. It sits like this for a few days...it helps pull moisture out of the cheese and stops the bacterial growth. I always store in brine I've eaten feta that was made last year and it was just as good if not better than when it was first bottled. I keep my house AC'ed so it's never much over 70 degrees in the summer...I let it sit on the counter after salting...


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I salt liberally on all sides..I cut mine into strips about 1/2 to 3/4 inches thick and 2 to 3 inches long. It sits like this for a few days...it helps pull moisture out of the cheese and stops the bacterial growth. I always store in brine I've eaten feta that was made last year and it was just as good if not better than when it was first bottled. I keep my house AC'ed so it's never much over 70 degrees in the summer...I let it sit on the counter after salting...


I make mine this exact same way.  Comes out great!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i dry salt for five days before brining


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dry salting wound up being 9 days just because I got busy. Tasted it while making the brine. It's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

